# False E3 info on front page



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2017)

The front page says all E3 events have concluded. However, as far as I know, Nintendo Treehouse @ E3 lasts until the 15th, and there's the ARMS Invitational on the 14th. My source? Nintendo themselves. I know these aren't as big as Nintendo Spotlight or the various press conferences, but I would like if this was fixed because it's implying there are absolutely no E3 events left.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2017)

Would @Chary be the one to contact?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Would @Chary be the one to contact?


IDK. I'm posting this here because A.) I don't know the mods' contact info. And B.) I don't know where else to post this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


> IDK. I'm posting this here because A.) I don't know the mods' contact info. And B.) I don't know where else to post this.


Chary posts news, he's not a mod.


----------



## Chary (Jun 14, 2017)

@T-hug should be able to fix this.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2017)

Chary said:


> @T-hug should be able to fix this.


Awesome. @T-hug, it would be a relief if you did.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 14, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Chary posts news, he's not a mod.


He's also not a dude.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> He's also not a dude.


And this is why we need he/she in the notifications!  /s


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2017)

The E3 block is only used for main conferences.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2017)

T-hug said:


> The E3 block is only used for main conferences.


What? Why? People care about things other than conferences too. It only makes sense that the E3 *events* block carries all the E3 *events* and not just conferences since the Nintendo Treehouse and ARMS invitational are *events* too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> He's also not a dude.



Well excuuuse me for not being perfect


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


> What? Why? People care about things other than conferences too. It only makes sense that the E3 *events* block carries all the E3 *events* and not just conferences since the Nintendo Treehouse and ARMS invitational are *events* too.


So tournaments of an unestablished game and a premade video. Even if the staff wasn't ambivalent at best towards Nintendo's efforts those would be a hard sell.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 14, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> And this is why we need he/she in the notifications!  /s


This wouldn't have done anything here.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> This wouldn't have done anything here.


Yes, it is a perfect cross-joke. I approve.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> So tournaments of an unestablished game and a premade video. Even if the staff wasn't ambivalent at best towards Nintendo's efforts those would be a hard sell.


Well, Nintendo Spotlight was a premade video too.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 14, 2017)

Considering the Treehouse isn't a scheduled e3 presentation.. Rather a Nintendo one.. It's right.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Considering the Treehouse isn't a scheduled e3 presentation.. Rather a Nintendo one.. It's right.


It's a presentation Nintendo scheduled at E3.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 14, 2017)

This is the schedule we cover for 2017:


 

Everything else before or after is considered 'show floor'.
Nintendo tell you at the end of their main presentation that the tree house follows, like it has for the last few years.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2017)

T-hug said:


> This is the schedule we cover for 2017:
> 
> View attachment 90073
> 
> ...


Makes enough sense. Never mind then.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2017)

Treehouse is Nintendo's E3 event, not conference.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2017)

The front page says all E3 events have concluded. However, as far as I know, Nintendo Treehouse @ E3 lasts until the 15th, and there's the ARMS Invitational on the 14th. My source? Nintendo themselves. I know these aren't as big as Nintendo Spotlight or the various press conferences, but I would like if this was fixed because it's implying there are absolutely no E3 events left.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> He's also not a dude.


 I love how the word dude has a different meaning around the world lol here in Scotland it is used for both male and female and pretty much means friend.


----------

